# DIY Co2 elbow threading area leaks



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, yesterday I tried out my co2 reactor on my 60 gallon for the first time! Kewl!

I'd say the reactor sure has a lot of more water turbulence than that blurping co2 bubbly sound. And the filter is somewhat loud itself as well, it's not bad like vibrations though xD. Just the plain sound of splashing water inside the co2 reactor. No more bubbly sound...but just having this filter in my planted tank makes a great deal of circulation for my tank, when before it was only one 305 fluval canister operating. Just wondering, is having that water splashing inside co2 reactor, normal? A lot of the co2 is dissolved for sure, I see very small bubbles in water floating around everywhere (a lot! this time compared to fluval's intake diffusion).

The _main problem_ I'm facing now is a very small percentage of little leaking at elbow threading area. I am currently using this co2 reactor as a inline 2217 eheim. I have a white towel on the leak area (it's not so bad that it's leaking like on a aquarist's nightmare) and that I have the eheim tubing locks on very tight.

Say, just a thought, would thread seal tape work perfectly for the elbows? or plumbing glue?? I have the elbows screwed in verrry very tight, I even used a wrench. Got them real tight before I turned the filter on. I would love to thread tape the elbow threads and get this over with, good riddance. I started off horribly with fluval's tubing! Rex didn't tell me, he didn't tell any warnings, or anything! =P and without thinking, the elbow leaked, the nipples leaked, I didn't have the brass check valve on the co2 reactor's tubing so water was leaking out, it was just basically hell before, _then I finally got here, to this point,_and I still have a leak..but not so bad this time! It's just a minor problem of small amounts of water leaking around the elbow's threading area......


----------



## evitagen22 (May 1, 2007)

I have two co2 reactors on two different tanks. The one that uses 2" pvc makes the splashing sound. The one with 1.5" pvc doesn't. Both seem to work pretty well though... I don't see any bubbles coming out of the filter output in the tank and the drop checker is happy.

To fix the leak I'd try coating the threading with plumbers dope or at least teflon tape.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Pipe threads always require either teflon tape on the threads or pipe dope on the threads before screwing the pieces together. Those things lubricate the threads so they tighten better, and they seal whatever small gaps there are between the two sets of threads. Personally I prefer pipe dope, but I use both.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Well, looks like it's gotta be teflon tape then...?Or is pipe dope better than teflon tape? What is good about it, Hoppy?

**EDIT**

It's gonna be teflon tape. A lot recommended me to get it... So yeah, sorry hoppy xD.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

They both work fine. I sometimes get two thumbs on one hand, and find it hard to stretch the tape over the threads. And, sometimes little tiny pieces of the tape get inside the pipe, where they can do some harm in some situations. Lastly, the pipe dope always seems like it would be more forgiving of not quite tight enough joints, but I admit I rarely see a leak with either method.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> They both work fine. I sometimes get two thumbs on one hand, and find it hard to stretch the tape over the threads. And, sometimes little tiny pieces of the tape get inside the pipe, where they can do some harm in some situations. Lastly, the pipe dope always seems like it would be more forgiving of not quite tight enough joints, but I admit I rarely see a leak with either method.


Is getting the tape mixed with aquarium water bad? I kinda did it like this







=O

Taping and having the reactor tumbling here and there, it was a watery mess, but teflon tape is successful! Thanks guys!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The taping looks ok to me. It should go on in the direction so that when you screw the fitting in it doesn't loosen the tape. Getting pieces of teflon in the water isn't a problem, that I know of, but getting it in a CO2 regulator or needle valve can be a big problem.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> The taping looks ok to me. It should go on in the direction so that when you screw the fitting in it doesn't loosen the tape. Getting pieces of teflon in the water isn't a problem, that I know of, but getting it in a *CO2 regulator or needle valve can be a big problem*.


Oh, good important information. I needed to know that, thanks cause I will use it for needle valves or co2 stuff


----------

